# anyone else got the jitters!!



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all. Just wondering if anyone of you moving soon have got the jitters? LOL
I have had 3 sleepless nights worrying if the move will be good for us. Lived in Canada before so I wonder why I am like this?
Anyone else out there had this problem before the move
would appreciate any views
cheers
Jen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You would be the exception if you did not get the jitters over such a big move and change in your life.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You would be the exception if you did not get the jitters over such a big move and change in your life.


Thanks Auld Yin, thank goodness Its not just me LOL
strange how something exciting can be a panic attack!! LOL
cheers


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Thanks Auld Yin, thank goodness Its not just me LOL
> strange how something exciting can be a panic attack!! LOL
> cheers


I'm finding myself anxious all the time and still don't know if I will get Londons approval. You will be fine just try and get sleep being exhausted won't do you any good you will be settled in Canada in no time and it will be all, alright and you will be thinking why was i worried. 

Take Care


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> I'm finding myself anxious all the time and still don't know if I will get Londons approval. You will be fine just try and get sleep being exhausted won't do you any good you will be settled in Canada in no time and it will be all, alright and you will be thinking why was i worried.
> 
> Take Care


thanks chrisd, yes i will try and get some sleep....if you notice I am still wide awake at 3.00am so guess this will be night number 4 LOL.
probably I am just getting tired of moving back and forth across the pond...this will be my third time (second) going back to Canada. Im getting too old for this now....LOL
just want settled...


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Hello all. Just wondering if anyone of you moving soon have got the jitters? LOL
> I have had 3 sleepless nights worrying if the move will be good for us. Lived in Canada before so I wonder why I am like this?
> Anyone else out there had this problem before the move
> would appreciate any views
> ...


Oh yes, big style!!!!!!!!! We are landing in April, but have to return to the UK as our house hasnt yet sold. Just feel in limbo, cant hand in my notice at work, cant sell the car ect, and most importantly, cant buy the lovely house we have seen in Canada, so its bound to be sold by the time we move for good. Then there is ,the are we doing the right thing, thoughts, but if you dont try something you will always have the "what ifs "in the back of your mind.
Time for the biggest adventure of our lives and I cant wait. Its nice to know others feel the same,good luck.
barbara e:


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Barbara E said:


> Oh yes, big style!!!!!!!!! We are landing in April, but have to return to the UK as our house hasnt yet sold. Just feel in limbo, cant hand in my notice at work, cant sell the car ect, and most importantly, cant buy the lovely house we have seen in Canada, so its bound to be sold by the time we move for good. Then there is ,the are we doing the right thing, thoughts, but if you dont try something you will always have the "what ifs "in the back of your mind.
> Time for the biggest adventure of our lives and I cant wait. Its nice to know others feel the same,good luck.
> barbara e:


 Yes its a big thing to deal with, where are you going to and do you have any prospects for work, accommodations etc, we leave on march 30th so only just over 4 weeks to go..... cheers


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

If you have employment in Canada can't you rent out your UK house for a while - until the market picks up?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

MandyB said:


> If you have employment in Canada can't you rent out your UK house for a while - until the market picks up?


Hi yes we are renting our house out for 6 months but then we have to make our decision in that time!!....I can live anywhere really but the thought of starting again and all the upheaval is worrying me rigid LOL
also we are taking our dogs with us so thats another headache if we come back to the UK


----------



## olleylou (Oct 13, 2009)

*Me too!!!!*



jen45 said:


> Hello all. Just wondering if anyone of you moving soon have got the jitters? LOL
> I have had 3 sleepless nights worrying if the move will be good for us. Lived in Canada before so I wonder why I am like this?
> Anyone else out there had this problem before the move
> would appreciate any views
> ...


Hi - no doubt you will have moved by now?? - Ive not had time to log on to the forum for many weeks - we are moving to Nova Scotia on 20th May - since we booked our one way flight two weeks ago Ive slep approx 4 hrs a night!! - I wake up wandering if its a dream or reality - Im excited in the day about the move but scared at night - hope youre move has gone or does go ok - let me know! Claire x


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hi yes we are renting our house out for 6 months but then we have to make our decision in that time!!....I can live anywhere really but the thought of starting again and all the upheaval is worrying me rigid LOL
> also we are taking our dogs with us so thats another headache if we come back to the UK


I left our dog with my Mother for a whole year then when we knew we would settle I flew over for a holiday with the kids and picked the dog & geckos up and flew back to Canada. No need for quarantine.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

MandyB said:


> I left our dog with my Mother for a whole year then when we knew we would settle I flew over for a holiday with the kids and picked the dog & geckos up and flew back to Canada. No need for quarantine.


we have to take our dogs as no one here can look after them. they have a pet passport so if I/We come back in 6 months then it will be okay for them to come back. Its still an upheaval though trailing over 2 dogs on the chance evrything will be okay there and here.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Yep got the jitters now too*

Hi

Received my passport with permanent residence this morning. Three week turn around since request for my passport. I'm looking forward to it and it's gonna be a great adventure, exciting more than jitters really. The Embassy in London was right 33 months for an application. 

Moving to Calgary at the end of April and will be popping down to the London Canadian Expo on Sunday useful speaking to people there I find more the punters than the stands. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*big move*



olleylou said:


> Hi - no doubt you will have moved by now?? - Ive not had time to log on to the forum for many weeks - we are moving to Nova Scotia on 20th May - since we booked our one way flight two weeks ago Ive slep approx 4 hrs a night!! - I wake up wandering if its a dream or reality - Im excited in the day about the move but scared at night - hope youre move has gone or does go ok - let me know! Claire x


We are going over to nova scotia the first 2 weeks in April to land. we have to come back as our house hasnt yet sold but want to move for good asap. We are hoping to settle in the bridgewater, lunenburg ,mahone bayarea and our april trip will be to look at a few houses and to get our sin, and paperwork done.also open bank account and get p.o. box so we have an address.
where in N S are you locating to?. good luck for your move .keep in touch
Barbara


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

Not long and till you go now Jen you got everything sorted and ready?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chrisd said:


> Not long and till you go now Jen you got everything sorted and ready?


hi chrisd, yup everything that had to be sorted has been done.
Wish I was as excited as everyone else going LOL....


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Flight Booked!*

Slight change of plan flying earlier booked flight on 28th April to Calgary, Hotel for 2.5 weeks and car rental, a mear 2000 quid. Shopped around, yet, found Canadian Affair was the most competitive with their sale on. 

If you're leaving the UK I was surpsired the DVLA was not interested in being informed - they will get your drivers licence from the canadian authorities when you exchange it. Self employed - NI contributions they're happy with the day you finish and Tax office a few days before you leave. 

Cheers Chris


----------

